# Platys



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what is wrong with my platy. Both of them seem to have raised scales (and have had this for months with normal behavior) Since I couldn't find anything online that seemed to fitthe description I didn't worry about it. But they just seem to be getting worse more recently. I have a 3.5 month old platy in the tank and I don't want to hurt him. I started Marycin-TC , but someone told me that might not be helpful...



















Water changes are done weekly, Temp is 76, all other stats are normal


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, you can see that she kind of has a hump on his back. and swims odd like that.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this possibly an internal parasite? I'm just realizing this now. The bent shape..and the fact that she bends her tail into a crecent shape sometimes. Would an internal parasite cause raised scales? What kind of medicine is best for this? Because I was nervous I started Fin Rot treatment...since her fins are slightly tattered. Now I suppose the fin ismaybe just from stress of hte parasite? I shoudl stop this immediately and start with .. what?


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there such a thing as chronic dropsy? I've never seen a platy look like that.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

=/ My initial thought was dropsy, but there is no pine cone shape when viewed from above. The other platy which I do not have pictures of has raised scales as well, but without the hump or tattered fins. This other platy was also the first one to show any kind of symptoms of raised scales.


----------

